# سؤال صريح : هل تتزوج بنت كانت بينكما علاقه س&#



## artamisss (28 مارس 2006)

*سؤال صريح : هل تتزوج بنت كانت بينكما علاقه س&#*


*للبنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــات 

[س : هل اذا كانت لكي علاقه مع شاب عن طريق  النت او مقابلات وتطورة الى حب هل اذا اتى شخص لخطبتك غيره توافقين او تنتظرين حبيبك لياتي لخطبتك ؟

للشبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاب


س : هل تتزوج فتات كنت معها بعلاقة سابقا عن طريق مكالمات او مقابله وتطورة الامور الى حب ولو كنت واثق منها ؟* 
/size]


----------



## Coptic Man (28 مارس 2006)

*



			س : هل تتزوج فتات كنت معها بعلاقة سابقا عن طريق مكالمات او مقابله وتطورة الامور الى حب ولو كنت واثق منها ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أكيد طبعا ان مش كانت اتزوج منها يبقي ليه العلاقة تطورات الي حب اساسا

اما بالنسبة لسؤال البنات فا انا ليا ملاحظة 

راضي ضميرك وقولي بلاش خداع علي المنتدي والشهامة تاخدكم وتقولوا كلمتين حلوين 

احنا عارفنكم كويس ههههه*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (28 مارس 2006)

*وايه لزمه السؤالين ان كان فعلا في حب*


----------



## ميرنا (28 مارس 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> *للبنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــات
> 
> [س : هل اذا كانت لكي علاقه مع شاب عن طريق  النت او مقابلات وتطورة الى حب هل اذا اتى شخص لخطبتك غيره توافقين او تنتظرين حبيبك لياتي لخطبتك ؟
> 
> ...






*مفتكرش يا دودو انى هسمح بكدا اساسا  وبعد كدا لو هيه واحد تانى اتقدملها ورضيت بيه اى لازمه الحب اساسا*


----------



## artamisss (28 مارس 2006)

انا طرحت السؤالين دول لسبب بسيط ان احيانا كتير بالذات بين الولاد تلاقى  بعد ماوعدها  بكل حاجه  يقلبها فى الاخر ويقولها ايه خلينا اصحاب بالاضافه الى ان بعض الشباب عندهم اعتقاد البنت دى انا خرجت معاها و,و,و,الخ  يجى يقول انا مش هاتجوز واحدة عرفتها قبل كدة طالما خرجت معايا تبقى خرجت مع غيرى

بالنسبه للبنات   تقوله انا هاستناك طول العمر ومعرفش ايه الكلمتين الفارغين دول وهى من جواها  عارفه انها  مش هاتقدر تقاوم اهلها او تقاوم طوحاتها فى الحياة  وفى الاخر  يتقدم اى شاب تانى  تجوزة  وخلصت اللليله وتنتهى بعذاب ابدى  وعقد نفسيه 
علشان  كدة انا قلت لللاود تقبلوا تتجوزوا واحدة  بلغه بلدى شويه  "ميشيتوا معاها" قبل كدة ؟:36_19_1: 
للبنات  هاترضى  تستنى لما يبقى سنك 30 ولسه ماجوزتيش بحجه انك مستنيه حبيبك؟:36_1_10:


----------



## artamisss (28 مارس 2006)

NO COMMENT:190vu:


----------



## blackguitar (28 مارس 2006)

> *للشبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــاب
> 
> 
> س : هل تتزوج فتات كنت معها بعلاقة سابقا عن طريق مكالمات او مقابله وتطورة الامور الى حب ولو كنت واثق منها ؟*


 

*طبعا اكيد لانى طالما واثق منها فاكيد هكون واثق انها عملت كده لاجل حبها ليا يبقى مليش حق اشك *

*الموضوع موضوع ثقه .........ثقتى بللى قدامى هتحدد علاقتى بيه ......كمان مينفعش انها تضحى بحاجات كتير لاجلى ونا فى الاخر اقولها متنفعنيش*

*طالما العلاقه لم تتخطى حدود البراءة بين الجنسين فلا داعى للشك *


----------



## Bin_Rodi (28 مارس 2006)

*



س : هل تتزوج فتاة كنت معها بعلاقة سابقا عن طريق مكالمات او مقابله وتطورة الامور الى حب ولو كنت واثق منها ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*بص كقاعدة كله بيعرف يكدب و يدارى فعشان تقعد تحلل و تستنتج و تتقصى برضو مش هاتوصل لحاجة خصوصا فى بيئة كالبيئة المصرية*
*طبعا فى أقلية محترمة و انت و حضك لو عرفت توصلها*

*اجابة مباشرة على سؤالك اوافق طبعا .. ايه اللى يمنع مش لازم الجواز الصح يكون جواز صالونات*


----------



## artamisss (28 مارس 2006)

برحب  بالعضو بن رودى معانا  فى الركنالاخضر بتاعى 
طيب  هنا  بلاك  اضاف نقطه مهمه  جداااااااااا
لوكنت بتحبها   وتجاوزت العلاقه بينكو ا  حدود البراءة  
 هاتعمل ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:thnk0001:


----------



## Bin_Rodi (28 مارس 2006)

اهلا بيك أرتامييس




> لوكنت بتحبها وتجاوزت العلاقه بينكو ا حدود البراءة


 

برضو هاتجوزها لانها تجاوزت حدود البراءة عشان خاطرى و مش معنى انها تخطت حدود البراءة انها بقى عملت كده مع ال70 مليون


----------



## Bin_Rodi (28 مارس 2006)

اهلا بيك أرتامييس




> لوكنت بتحبها وتجاوزت العلاقه بينكو ا حدود البراءة


 

برضو هاتجوزها لانها تجاوزت حدود البراءة عشان خاطرى و مش معنى انها تخطت حدود البراءة انها بقى عملت كده مع ال70 مليون


----------



## artamisss (28 مارس 2006)

يعنى  واصق انك بينك  وبين نفسك مش هاتقول  لا ادام  عملت معايا كدة لو اتجوزتها ممكن  تعمل  مع حد غيرى    طب واهلك ؟  هاتعمل فيهم ايه ؟ مش هاتجيلك  شكوك فيها بعد كدة ؟
ثم هل انت  من الاصل  تسمح  لنفسك انك  تكسر براءة اللى بتحبها ؟
اسئله ارجو الاجااااااابه عليها 
والبنات ياريت اشوف مشاركتكوا


----------



## Yes_Or_No (28 مارس 2006)

مش فاهم برضه ...


----------



## artamisss (28 مارس 2006)

مش فاهم ايه  بالظبط   اسئل  بوضوح علشان  نفهمك:36_22_25:


----------



## Yes_Or_No (28 مارس 2006)

*ماهيه المشكله انا مش فاهم اي حاجه انا رديت علي السؤال وبعد كدا مبقتش فاهم حاجه*


----------



## Bin_Rodi (28 مارس 2006)

> يعنى واصق انك بينك وبين نفسك مش هاتقول لا ادام عملت معايا كدة لو اتجوزتها ممكن تعمل مع حد غيرى


 
لا طبعا لتانى مرة مش معنى ان بنت تجاوزت حدود البراءة معاك انها بتعمل كده مع كل الناس 



> طب واهلك ؟




مال اهلى بالموضوع دلوقت هما هايتجوزوها هما؟؟




> ثم هل انت من الاصل تسمح لنفسك انك تكسر براءة اللى بتحبها ؟


 
انا بشرى ضعيف ماأدعتش انى قديس


----------



## artamisss (28 مارس 2006)

بعد ما  انت رديت علىالسؤال 
الاخ بلاك  طرح  نقطه مهمه  جدا   وهى  انك لو تجاوزت  حدود الحب (فاهم قصدى طبعا) مع الانسانه دى 
هل هاتفكر  بالزواج منها  بعدين؟ واذا انت وافقت  اهلك  هاتكدب عليهم ولا هاتقولهم ؟
طب  انت  ضامن اصلا انك لماتتجوزها ماتزيدش نسبه شكك فيها " اه خرجت من ورايا ومن غير اذنى  يبقى اكيد راحه فى حته ما,  لا بقى دى بتبص لفلان بطريقه غريبه  مش بعيد تعمل معاه زى ماعملت معايا قبل جوزانا, و,و ,و الخ"
 كفايه  عليك لحد كدة رد على دول  ونبقى نكمل الباقى بعدين :36_13_1:


----------



## artamisss (28 مارس 2006)

انا بشرى ضعيف ماأدعتش انى قديس 

*وانا ماقولتش اننا قديسين   بس هل تقبل على  نفسك  انك تسيب الامور تتطور بينكوا  فيما قبل الارتباط الفعلى *؟:w00t: 
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bin_Rodi (28 مارس 2006)

مش حكاية تقبل ولا ماتقبلش الموضوع تقدر ولا ماتقدرش
و انا ردى انى ماقدرش لانى بشرى ضعيف


----------



## artamisss (28 مارس 2006)

يعنى  ممكن  تسيب الامور تتطور بينكوا من غير ما تحجمها  فى وقتها المناسب 
طب لو البنت رفضت  انت هاتعمل ايه ؟ ولو وافقت على تصرافتاك معاها  برضه هاتعمل  ايه؟:heat:


----------



## blackguitar (29 مارس 2006)

*مفروض انى لو بحب انسانه بجد من كل قلبى مسمحش انى اتعدى بالعلاقه من حدود الملزم وفنفس الوقت البنت دى لو عندها شخصيه قويه وبتحبنى متسحمش ليا انى احاول اتعدى الموضوع ده*
*يعنى الموضوع لازم يجى من الناحيتين ........منى ومنها ولو حصل انا ضعفت وهيه ضعفت معايا منكرش انى ممكن اشك فيها بعد كده ...........مش فى ادبها بس اخاف تضعف مع غيرى زى ما ضعفت معايا *
*لذلك المواضيع دى قبل الجواز بتدمره *


----------



## Bin_Rodi (29 مارس 2006)

> طب لو البنت رفضت انت هاتعمل ايه ؟


عادى مش هازعل منها مش هاقطع علاقتى بيها زى مانتى متخيلة

و لو وافقت متهالى انا رديت على السؤال ده


 *



ولو حصل انا ضعفت وهيه ضعفت معايا منكرش انى ممكن اشك فيها بعد كده ...........مش فى ادبها بس اخاف تضعف مع غيرى زى ما ضعفت معايا

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*يعنى مش هاتثق فيها تانى؟؟ يبقى انت كده عندك ثقة فى نفسك * و علاقتكم من الاول غلط و انت مش فاهمها من الاول


----------



## answer me muslims (29 مارس 2006)

لو حكايه اقتصرت على صور وكلام بس ممكنم افكر لو اكتر من كده لا طبعا:angry_smile:


----------



## ramyghobrial (29 مارس 2006)

*بصي بقة ياسيتي الموضوع انتي مقسماة قسمين واول سؤال سالتية* 

*



س : هل تتزوج فتات كنت معها بعلاقة سابقا عن طريق مكالمات او مقابله وتطورة الامور الى حب ولو كنت واثق منها ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*اكيد طبعا هاتجوزها علشان مش هاتجوز اي واحدة الا لما يكون ليا معاها علاقة حب وارتباط عاطفي لكن في الاطار الادبي بدون اي تماديات *

*



			يعنى واصق انك بينك وبين نفسك مش هاتقول لا ادام عملت معايا كدة لو اتجوزتها ممكن تعمل مع حد غيرى طب واهلك ؟ هاتعمل فيهم ايه ؟ مش هاتجيلك شكوك فيها بعد كدة ؟
ثم هل انت من الاصل تسمح لنفسك انك تكسر براءة اللى بتحبها ؟
اسئله ارجو الاجااااااابه عليها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*السؤال دة اتسال قبل كدة واجابتي كانت واضحة يعني مش هاتوصل معايا ابدا العلاقة مع اللي بحبها لكدة ابدا لاني اكيد هاحافظ عليها زي عنيا *

*  وبالنسبة للاخ **Bin_Rodi* vbmenu_register("postmenu_38273", true); *  معتقدش اللي انت بتقولة دة سلوك مسيحين ياريت تقولنا دة سلوك اي ملة ودين بالظبط علشان الحقيقة كلامك نرفذني جدا وياعزيزي الحب اسمى واطهر واجمل من اي علاقة محرمة ممكن تعملها معاها تحت اطار بحبببك كدة معتقدش انك ممكن تكون حبتها ولا هاتحبها في يوم من الايام علشان انت لازم تحافظ عليها وطالما محفظتش عليها يبقى انت مش بتحبها *


----------



## Bin_Rodi (29 مارس 2006)

*



معتقدش اللي انت بتقولة دة سلوك مسيحين ياريت تقولنا دة سلوك اي ملة ودين بالظبط علشان الحقيقة كلامك نرفذني جدا

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*طيب بما ان بقى الحوار هاياخد منعطف غير متحضر يبقى انا اسف مش هاقدر اكتب تانى فى الموضوع ده ... سلام*


----------



## ramyghobrial (29 مارس 2006)

Bin_Rodi قال:
			
		

> *طيب بما ان بقى الحوار هاياخد منعطف غير متحضر يبقى انا اسف مش هاقدر اكتب تانى فى الموضوع ده ... سلام*


 
فين المنعطف الغير متحضر اللي انا تكلمت فية 
انت دخلت في امور اساسا تنافي تاليم الكتاب المقدس والمسيح واجتماعيا وكل حاجة


----------



## artamisss (2 أبريل 2006)

يا جماعه احنا كدة بنبعد عن  الموضوع الاساسى  
بلاش ندخل مداخالات  تبعدنا عن الفكرة الاساسيه


----------



## answer me muslims (3 أبريل 2006)

*



س : هل تتزوج فتات كنت معها بعلاقة سابقا عن طريق مكالمات او مقابله وتطورة الامور الى حب ولو كنت واثق منها ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*اكيد طبعا مدام انا حبيتها بالفعل ومكنتش واخد الموضوع تسالى يالب وكده ياعنى اكيد لو صلت للخطوبه وكده مدام هى البنت البحلم بيها ومتربيه وميه ميه وده هيبان من الفترة العشتها معاها لان هذه فترة تعتبر خطوبه تمهديه لا مفيش مشكله مطلقا مدام انا عرفتها كويس واتاكد من اخلاقها بتجربى معاها


----------



## artamisss (6 أبريل 2006)

حد عاوز الموضوع ده  ولا اشيله  علشان الزحمه بس تخف :36_1_10:


----------



## Yes_Or_No (6 أبريل 2006)

*خليه يا ديانا انتي خسرانه ايه ماهو الموضوع زي الفل اهو*


----------



## ramyghobrial (6 أبريل 2006)

*مش تشيلي مواضيع خالص ياديانا خليها*
* دي تعتبر مكتبة لمواضيع حلوة جدا لية تشيليها مش كل يوم بيخش ناس جديدة ويلاو حاجة في الركن *
*انا مش معاكي انك تشيلي مواضيع خاااالص*


----------



## ميرنا (6 أبريل 2006)

*انا عاوز اعرف مين حذف موضوع عاوز اعرف رائيكم واتحذف ليه*


----------



## ramyghobrial (7 أبريل 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *انا عاوز اعرف مين حذف موضوع عاوز اعرف رائيكم واتحذف ليه*


 
انا معاكي يا ميرنا  اية ياديانا اتشال لية


----------



## moga (7 أبريل 2006)

*اخوتى الاعزاء ردا على الموضوع اللى اثار انتباهى جدا جدا احب اوضح شوية نقاط :*

** علشان ترتبط ببنت لازم تلتزم بالحفاظ عليها وان اخطأت لضعف بشرى فبص انك انت اللى اخطأت وقبل ما تحكم عليها انها تساهلت معاك احكم على نفسك انك عثرتها وممكن بتركك ليها انك تدمر حياتها *
** ليه دايما الولد لو اخطأ بنسمي غلطو ده طيش شباب او نزوة وكل العار هو اللى يلحق بالبنت فى حين ان فى كل الاحوال هو المبادر بالخطأ *
** دايما الشباب بيغلطو بدافع تجربة البنت هل هى هتتمادى (عايزة اهمس لكل شاب لما تحب تجرب بنت جربها فى شىء ايجابى نافع مش تجربها فى خطية وتصر على انك توقعها فيها علشان تعرف ان كانت بنت كويسة ولا لا ) *
*ارجع واقول مش كل بنت وافقت انها تمسك ايد حبيبها اللى اعطته كل الثقة اللى المفروض بعد فترة زمنية معينة هيكون زوجها بكدة تكون بنت بتسلك سلوك سىء وانما ده بدافع مشاعرها اتجاهه.... وياريت الحدود تكون واضحة وظاهرة بين الحبيبين *
** اول ما الحبيبين بيمشو فى الشارع ايديهم فى ايدين بعض !!! المجتمع بيشاور ويقول شوفو قلة الادب البت مش مكسوفة وسايبة الولد ماسك ايدها ويا سلام بقى لو كمان مافيش فى ايدهم ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ دبلة وينظروا للولد ويقولو ولد مية مية عرف يوقع البنت  *
** اخوتى فى الاخر عايزة اقول لكل اتنين ان الحب كلمة صغيرة اوى من حرفين حافظو عليها وارووها بالخوف والاحترام علشان تصبح كلمة اه من حرفين لكن بتحمل معنى ( انت وانا ) يعنى كل الوجود *
*واسفة على الاطالة بس لما الموضوع قريته و اثارنى حبيت اشارككم ارائكم*


----------



## Coptic Man (7 أبريل 2006)

moga قال:
			
		

> *اخوتى الاعزاء ردا على الموضوع اللى اثار انتباهى جدا جدا احب اوضح شوية نقاط :*
> 
> ** علشان ترتبط ببنت لازم تلتزم بالحفاظ عليها وان اخطأت لضعف بشرى فبص انك انت اللى اخطأت وقبل ما تحكم عليها انها تساهلت معاك احكم على نفسك انك عثرتها وممكن بتركك ليها انك تدمر حياتها *
> ** ليه دايما الولد لو اخطأ بنسمي غلطو ده طيش شباب او نزوة وكل العار هو اللى يلحق بالبنت فى حين ان فى كل الاحوال هو المبادر بالخطأ *
> ...



انا حبيت احييكي علي ردك الجميل يا موجا 

واقولك بجد احسنتي :36_1_11: 

الرب يباركك


----------



## moga (7 أبريل 2006)

*شكرا يا مينا انا حبيت بس اقول رايى الشخصى فى الموضوع لان الموضوع بجد يشد الانتباه*


----------



## Bin_Rodi (8 أبريل 2006)

رد رائع جدا ياموجا انا ماكنتس ناوى اكتب تانى فى الموضوع ده 
بس ردك اجبرنى انى أكتب و أقلوك انه رد جميل و رائع


----------



## moga (8 أبريل 2006)

> رد رائع جدا ياموجا انا ماكنتس ناوى اكتب تانى فى الموضوع ده
> بس ردك اجبرنى انى أكتب و أقلوك انه رد جميل و رائع


*شكرا ليك اخ بن رودى على ردك ورجوعك تانى للموضوع على فكرة رايك عاجبنى بس عايزة اقولك حاجة انك انت من اقلية موجودة هنا فى بلدنا بالذات بس بردو كلامى مش معناه ان كل حاجة مباحة فى فترة الارتباط لكن لو ده حصل مش معناه ان طرف من الاطراف يتخلى عن الطرف التانى او حتى يفقد الثقة فيه  لانه مش هو لوحدو اللى غلطان*


----------



## بيتر الطهطاوى (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال صريح : هل تتزوج بنت كانت بينكما علاقه &*

سوءال جميل جداااا وياما اتناقشت فية مع اصدقائى والرد علية بسوال زية

هل الحب يوءدى الى الجواز ؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل اى قصة حب تنتهى بالجواز؟؟؟؟؟؟

والنهاية لو متجوزتش اللى بحبها وبتحبنى اجوز مين ؟  اللى يختارهالى والدى ولا ةالدتى ةلا اختى .....!!!!!!

والحدق يفههههههههههم

شكرا 
Perooo


----------



## سيزار (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال صريح : هل تتزوج بنت كانت بينكما علاقه &*

Good object and ..... thx MOga for your answer


----------



## engy_love_jesus (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال صريح : هل تتزوج بنت كانت بينكما علاقه &*

*انا ليا راى عاوزة اقوله 
من غير زعل او اى حد يدايق 
1) عاوزة اقول للولد ده اكيد البنت اتعرضت قبل كدة لمعاكسات من اى حد قبلك 
قبل ما انت تيجى تعاكسها حتى ولو كانت بنظرات قبل ما تحبك 
وهيا طبعا اكيد مش اى حد كلمها او عاكسها حبيته لكن اخترتك انت 
ووضعت فيك ثقتها كلها يعنى معنى لو حصل حاجة بينكم اكيد هيا عملت كدة 
لانها تقريبا واثقة فيك انتثقة  عمياء 

وانها بتحبك انت وبس  ومش ممكن تحب حد غيرك لانك بالنسبلها خلاص
بقيت فى نظرها زوجها ومن الصعب واحدة عندنا تخون جوزها وخصوصا لو كانت بتحبه 

2) اما بقى لو انت فكرت انها بتخونك او ممكن تعمل كدة مع حد غيرك 
سامحنى انت كدة مريض ومش واثق فى نفسك قبل ما تكون واثق فى حبها ليك
مش واثق انك قادر تملاى عنيها علشان متبصش لحد تانى 

3) وكمان عاوزة اقولكم كلمة بحبك دى بتحمل كلمات كتيرة اوى جميلة 
دايما الاتنين بيفتقدوها وبيلاقوها لما بيحبوا بعض 
زى انا جنبك انا بحميكى انا دهرك وقت شدنك 
انا ابوكى واخوكى انا كل حاجة ليكى 
ونفس الكلام لو قالتله البنت للولد 

فعلا الحب اقدس علاقة وضعها الله فى الانسان بتجمع بين زوجين ​*


----------



## فونتالولو (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال صريح : هل تتزوج بنت كانت بينكما علاقه &*

_سلام الرب يسوع 
 اولا السوال ده محير اجابته بس بنسبه للولد بس اما بنسبه للبنت بيكون عندها القدره اناتستني الي بتحبه 
 وده مش معناه ان الولد مش عنده القدره ان يستنا بس الولد اما بلقي البنت كده بيقول عليها بنت سهله  وهو الي بيكون بادر بالغلط اه انا مش بنكر دور البنت في انها شجعتهاو مش منعته علي القل بس ده بيكون من الثقه الي هي ادتهاله  بس هو بيحملها المسواليه كلها لوحدها وهو بيكون الطرف المهم  وعليه اكبر مسواليه بس ازي لازم يصحه العرق الشرقي ويقول انه مش يجوز بنت مشي معاها 
بس بصراحه انا معي انجي في كل الي قالته
 ومنكرس انه موضوع جميل واثار جدال _


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: سؤال صريح : هل تتزوج بنت كانت بينكما علاقه س&#*



artamisss قال:


> *للبنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــات
> 
> [س : هل اذا كانت لكي علاقه مع شاب عن طريق  النت او مقابلات وتطورة الى حب هل اذا اتى شخص لخطبتك غيره توافقين او تنتظرين حبيبك لياتي لخطبتك ؟
> 
> ...


----------



## سيزار (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: سؤال صريح : هل تتزوج بنت كانت بينكما علاقه &#158*

كل يوم المواضيع دى .. هى كويسا جدا بس محتاجه تتجمع مع مشرف كويس كدا ويضعها فى رابط او موضوع واحد


----------



## ميرنا (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: سؤال صريح : هل تتزوج بنت كانت بينكما علاقه &#158*

فين الايام دى يا دودو فين بلاك ويس وانتى ليت الزمان يعود​


----------



## رانا (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: سؤال صريح : هل تتزوج بنت كانت بينكما علاقه س&#*



artamisss قال:


> انا طرحت السؤالين دول لسبب بسيط ان احيانا كتير بالذات بين الولاد تلاقى  بعد ماوعدها  بكل حاجه  يقلبها فى الاخر ويقولها ايه خلينا اصحاب بالاضافه الى ان بعض الشباب عندهم اعتقاد البنت دى انا خرجت معاها و,و,و,الخ  يجى يقول انا مش هاتجوز واحدة عرفتها قبل كدة طالما خرجت معايا تبقى خرجت مع غيرى
> 
> بالنسبه للبنات   تقوله انا هاستناك طول العمر ومعرفش ايه الكلمتين الفارغين دول وهى من جواها  عارفه انها  مش هاتقدر تقاوم اهلها او تقاوم طوحاتها فى الحياة  وفى الاخر  يتقدم اى شاب تانى  تجوزة  وخلصت اللليله وتنتهى بعذاب ابدى  وعقد نفسيه
> علشان  كدة انا قلت لللاود تقبلوا تتجوزوا واحدة  بلغه بلدى شويه  "ميشيتوا معاها" قبل كدة ؟:36_19_1:
> للبنات  هاترضى  تستنى لما يبقى سنك 30 ولسه ماجوزتيش بحجه انك مستنيه حبيبك؟:36_1_10:



كلامك كله صح وجميل لكن اللى بيحب مش هايستنا حاجه غير الحب حتى لو فيه بعد من الطرف الثانى


----------



## helo kdab (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: سؤال صريح : هل تتزوج بنت كانت بينكما علاقه &#158*

لو انا واثق في نفسي 
ايه اللي يمنع ان اكون حبها الثاني مدام انا هاكون احسن منه
لو فرقت بينا هتلاقي ان انا احسن منه بكتير وهتقول احسن اني سبته 
وهتتمسك بيا اكتر


----------



## وجه الملاك (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: سؤال صريح : هل تتزوج بنت كانت بينكما علاقه &#158*

*ما بعرف .. لانو انا اساسا ما بأمن بحب النت والمنتديات والكلام هاد ..
بخسو كلو كزب بكزب ..
سو .. انا  ازا اجاني واحد فيه كل المواضفات اللي انا بتمناها .. احتمال كبير اوافق ..
بس لو كنت بحبو لهداك الشخص اللي ع النت .. وهاد احتمال كتير قليل ..
ممكن استناه لاني بحبو ..  


 يسلمو كتير *​


----------



## جيلان (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: سؤال صريح : هل تتزوج بنت كانت بينكما علاقه &#158*



> : هل اذا كانت لكي علاقه مع شاب عن طريق النت او مقابلات وتطورة الى حب هل اذا اتى شخص لخطبتك غيره توافقين او تنتظرين حبيبك لياتي لخطبتك ؟





> انا طرحت السؤالين دول لسبب بسيط ان احيانا كتير بالذات بين الولاد تلاقى بعد ماوعدها بكل حاجه يقلبها فى الاخر ويقولها ايه خلينا اصحاب بالاضافه الى ان بعض الشباب عندهم اعتقاد البنت دى انا خرجت معاها و,و,و,الخ يجى يقول انا مش هاتجوز واحدة عرفتها قبل كدة طالما خرجت معايا تبقى خرجت مع غيرى



*اهه انت جاوبت
يعنى الولد يا عالم تفكيره عامل ازاى
لما توافقى تحبيه بالطريقة دى مثلا هيقول ايه جواه وممكن يعلقها وفى الاخر لا يتقدم ولا حاجة اصلا
والبنت لو بتحيه ماشى مش هتوافق
لكن مش عارفة اضمن منين تففكير الولد عامل ازاى*


----------



## SALVATION (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: سؤال صريح : هل تتزوج بنت كانت بينكما علاقه &#158*

_


			س : هل تتزوج فتات كنت معها بعلاقة سابقا عن طريق مكالمات او مقابله وتطورة الامور الى حب ولو كنت واثق منها ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اتجوزها طبعا وبدون مناقشه
من الصعب يوجد الحب الحقيقى 
وان ماتجوزتهاش علشان بحبها هجوز غيرها ليه؟​_​


----------



## amjad-ri (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: سؤال صريح : هل تتزوج بنت كانت بينكما علاقه س&#*



> س : هل تتزوج فتات كنت معها بعلاقة سابقا عن طريق مكالمات او مقابله وتطورة الامور الى حب ولو كنت واثق منها ؟


*ان  كنت احبها وهي  ايظا

تحبني

ستروني عند الكاهن  لكي  يباركنا

وليس  بالعيب ان  نرى شريك حياتنا

ان  كنا صادقين؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------

